# Thinking of downgrading to Cox TV Starter



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a Roamio Plus and currently subscribe to Cox advanced TV with movie pak for $90 a month. I want to downgrade to starter TV which is $24 a month since we mostly do streaming. Is there anything I need to know before doing this? Like, will my cable card and tuning adapter stop working if I no longer have Advanced TV or something? Anything else I should know? Thanks


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

The only thing that should happen is you will loose some channels that you have with your current package.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Starter has hardly anything, Economy is better and you might get a better price on it if you threaten to cancel TV service altogether


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cox wouldn't let me keep cablecards + TA with Starter only. I was told you have to have Advanced to use cablecards. So I kept Advanced but simply dropped all Paks. Dropped my TV portion from $120 to $90/month here, but everything is expensive around here.

If you do manage to drop to a tier below Advanced and still keep cablecard please post here. Also please post what market you're in.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Las Vegas with 2 CC's and T/As, Economy Pack w/Movie Pack and HBO

with Internet, its cheaper than internet + crappy streaming services


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

You need the card and adapter if Cox is all digital like here in Tulsa. 

I also have whatever the basic Cox locals only package is, at our condo in Las Vegas and have a cable card and tuning adapter for the Tivo out there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

Starter vs Economy, hmm that's something to think about. Might be worth the extra $7 a month for AMC, FX, and FXX. I'd be afraid to threaten to cancel altogether in case they take me seriously and do cancel my service.

I don't mind keeping the CC and tuning adapter because it's only $2 a month. What would suck is a situation like moyekj's if they force me to keep Advanced TV for $79.99 a month just to use a CC.

I'm in Tucson. I will call Cox in the next few days and let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

If you get the movie pack with the economy, you get a free bonus pack which has even more channels including the Science channel. There is a promo for the movie pack for 7.99 per month for 12 months and a Encore (in the movie pack) $30 rebate.

If they actually cancel the service. A few days later may see personalized specials after logging in. Just hold on the the cc and TA, you will have some time to turn them in. After you get their specials- all will work as it did before with the same equipment.

Threre's many bargains to be had with COX, you just have to figure their system out.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Cox wouldn't let me keep cablecards + TA with Starter only. I was told you have to have Advanced to use cablecards. So I kept Advanced but simply dropped all Paks. Dropped my TV portion from $120 to $90/month here, but everything is expensive around here.
> 
> If you do manage to drop to a tier below Advanced and still keep cablecard please post here. Also please post what market you're in.


 I just did what you said, and I kept my Ta's and Cable cards. You have to have cable cards with every thing being digital. If you system isn't all digital, it probably will be soon. I never had cable cards until Cox went digital.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

Update: I called a few days ago and downgraded to Economy TV. I was surprised that they didn't try to stop me from downgrading, they just said "Ok anything else?"

My new bill is $82 (TV $37 + Essential Internet $51 + Modem Rental Fee $7 + taxes & fees - $15 loyalty discount (from when I called last year trying to downgrade my Internet)), down from $144.

For some reason I'm still getting Advanced TV services like On Demand even though I downgraded to Economy, but I'll take it 

There were no problems with keeping my TA and cablecard.

My next project will be to try to figure out how to buy my own modem so I don't need to pay this $7 monthly rental fee.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

nessie said:


> Update: I called a few days ago and downgraded to Economy TV. I was surprised that they didn't try to stop me from downgrading, they just said "Ok anything else?"
> 
> My new bill is $82 (TV $37 + Essential Internet $51 + Modem Rental Fee $7 + taxes & fees - $15 loyalty discount (from when I called last year trying to downgrade my Internet)), down from $144.
> 
> ...


That's simple, go to Amazon and enter in Arris 6190 (top end) or Arris 6183 or Arris 6141. The top end is good for Gigabit costs $150, while lower end is good for 100mbit costs $50 on sales.

Then when you get the new cable modem you replace the old, call the self-activation phone number and then give them the MAC Address of the new modem.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

You can add the modem from your cox account. I did it for my sister last week. Her modem was bad. I went and bought a 6141 from Walmart. Installed it opened browser and it came up with activation instructions to login into account and enter the model and mac number. It self activated in about 3 minutes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

The Netgear CM400 is all you really need for Internet Essential if you have your own wireless router. It can be had as low as $44.99, 49.99 more likely.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Another package for anyone seeing this thread would be the FlexWatch Package.

Starter TV plus Encore, HBO, Starz and Music channels with HBO Go and Music Channels.

I believe it is 35 a month.

Here is deal for new Customers"


> Flex Watch and Internet Preferred for $59.99/mo. for 12 months
> Note: Most promotional prices cannot be combined with promotional prices for other services. The regular rate for this service may apply if another promotional service is added to your cart. Offer expires 06/27/16 and is available to new residential customers in Cox service areas. Offer is only available for new subscriptions to Cox Flex Watch TV and Internet Essential service. $59.99/month for 12 months includes Flex Watch TV with El Mix, Encore, HBO, and Starz and free standard receiver rental for first 12 months. Other equipment options (including a Cox-provided CableCARD together with a certified compatible Tru2Way CableCARD retail device) may be available and prices may vary. Flex Watch TV consists of Cox TV Starter with Contour TV features like On DEMAND, Music Choice, and interactive on-screen guide. Monthly rate increases $15.00/month for months 13-24. After promotion periods, regular rates apply. Prices exclude installation/activation fees, equipment charges, inside wiring fees, additional outlets, taxes, surcharges (including $3.00 video Broadcast Surcharge) and other fees. HBO® and related channels and service marks are the property of Home Box Office, Inc. Starz®, Encore® and related service marks are the property of Starz Entertainment, LLC. Not all services and features available everywhere. A credit check and/or deposit may be required. Offer not combinable with other product offers. Online orders only. Other restrictions may apply.


https://www.cox.com/residential/spe...ffer.html?campcode=splash_cordcutter_offer1_2


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

After you self-activate a modem, does it automatically prevent the $7 modem fee rental charge on future bills? Or you have to call Cox to cancel the rental?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

nessie said:


> After you self-activate a modem, does it automatically prevent the $7 modem fee rental charge on future bills? Or you have to call Cox to cancel the rental?


You will need to return the old equipment, either by dropping it off at an office or having a tech come out and collect it.


----------

